# First AKC Show - Last time in Puppy Clip



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

What a beauty


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Bindi is absolutely gorgeous in her puppy clip and I am sure she will be just as beautiful in pattern.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Very pretty, how did she do at the show?!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Bindi! <3

What a sweetheart.
I bet she'll look just as gorgeous in her clip too...though I have a soft spot for the pup coat.


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi how did she do in the show? Did the other poodle people talk to you?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It's bittersweet when they grow up isn't it?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

First in Amateur-Owner Handler. We had some well known competition.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I am such a fan of Bindi. <3 She's such a beautiful girl, please update us with pictures when you put her into pattern!


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not to rain on your parade, I'm happy for you that she one her class. But well known people do not do the amateur class. They are pro, and there is no need for them to put there show career on the line, and go back as an amateur. Did you mean the bloodlines of the other dogs were well known?


Oh, and what was the club name of the show?, I have no idea where your located, showing poodles may be different in your region. There may not be many shows so people put the dogs in all of the classes they can. I'm not sure if this is true but the thought just came to me.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

She probably means there was well known competition when she went in for WB. I would advise people who feel fairly competent in the ring to not sign up for the amateur class. Then the judges REALLY know who you are and would probably never put you up in the Winners ring. Sad but true. The judges can spot an amateur, but why advertise it.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

bpk082 said:


> Not to rain on your parade, I'm happy for you that she one her class. But well known people do not do the amateur class. They are pro, and there is no need for them to put there show career on the line, and go back as an amateur. Did you mean the bloodlines of the other dogs were well known?
> 
> 
> Oh, and what was the club name of the show?, I have no idea where your located, showing poodles may be different in your region. There may not be many shows so people put the dogs in all of the classes they can. I'm not sure if this is true but the thought just came to me.


No parade rained on here, didn't expect anything other then to enjoy ourselves and get practice. The handler I was considering for Bindi had several Dogs/Bitches at the show. She couldn't show in the class I entered if she wanted to. Our competition was against Open Bitches Class and Puppy Bitches. And Yes, I meant the bloodlines were well known. The kennel that beat everybody out was Dawin, others there were Torbec and Barbicon.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

We had a good time talking to everybody there. Helped out ring side with the toys and minis too. Folks from the Poodle club came up to the show and on Saturday there was a costume contest which we won funniest costume. Loads of dogs since Rally and Obedience were going on too.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

She's a beautiful dog!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> She's a beautiful dog!


I agree.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats! She looks like she was smiling in that pic! Hope you two had a wonderful time!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She is a gorgeous girl, love those redheads.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
Sounds like you both had a wonderful day! I can't wait to see her in continental!
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bpk082 said:


> Not to rain on your parade, I'm happy for you that she one her class. But well known people do not do the amateur class. They are pro, and there is no need for them to put there show career on the line, and go back as an amateur. Did you mean the bloodlines of the other dogs were well known?
> 
> 
> Oh, and what was the club name of the show?, I have no idea where your located, showing poodles may be different in your region. There may not be many shows so people put the dogs in all of the classes they can. I'm not sure if this is true but the thought just came to me.


I am sure what thestars meant to say, was the well known came in the winners class. Amatuer is a new class for me too so it was an honest misunderstanding.  Good for her showing her own dog !!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Poodlepal said:


> She probably means there was well known competition when she went in for WB. I would advise people who feel fairly competent in the ring to not sign up for the amateur class. Then the judges REALLY know who you are and would probably never put you up in the Winners ring. Sad but true. The judges can spot an amateur, but why advertise it.


the way that I look at it, if you have a nice dog go in any class that you feel comfortable in The amateur class gives you more opportunity to show. And if you have a young dog, then this gives you a chance to rest him/her before Winners. I know from experience that going from open to winners to Breed can be exausting. I have asked Judeges for a minute to cool my dogs down. They are humas after all. They know why you are in that class.


----------

